# Peace, to you all from Miami FL.



## Askari7 (May 3, 2006)

This is my first posting, and I must say that I am truly
pleased to find a group of open-minded individuals, who
have come together, to share their knowledge of so many
cultures Martial Traditions without bias.


----------



## bobster_ice (May 3, 2006)

Welcome!!


----------



## terryl965 (May 3, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting
Terry


----------



## green meanie (May 3, 2006)

Welcome aboard! Have fun.


----------



## Lisa (May 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, I hope you enjoy all it has to offer and offer all you have for us to enjoy.


----------



## Gemini (May 3, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Askari7!


----------



## shesulsa (May 3, 2006)

Hello and Welcome to MT!


----------



## Henderson (May 3, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## mantis (May 3, 2006)

welcome askari
interesting name... doesnt it mean soldier in some ancient language?


----------



## Kacey (May 3, 2006)

Welcome - happy posting!


----------



## still learning (May 3, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and please enjoy the forums......Aloha


----------



## MJS (May 3, 2006)

Welcome to MT!! Enjoy your stay! 

Mike


----------



## Drac (May 4, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT..Enjoy your stay..


----------



## HKphooey (May 4, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## stone_dragone (May 4, 2006)

Welcome, thank you for joining us.  

There's some cold beer and warm sake in the corner...help yourself.


----------



## Ping898 (May 4, 2006)

Welcome to MT.  :wavey: Happy Posting.


----------



## KenpoTess (May 4, 2006)

Very nice to have you here 
Enjoy the Board~!

~Tess


----------



## Hand Sword (May 5, 2006)

Welcome! Enjoy Your stay!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 5, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 5, 2006)

Askari7 said:
			
		

> This is my first posting, and I must say that I am truly
> pleased to find a group of open-minded individuals, who
> have come together, to share their knowledge of so many
> cultures Martial Traditions without bias.




Welcome!

What besides Martial Arts do you like to do?


----------



## Rick Wade (May 5, 2006)

Aloha and Welcome to the boards.  Happy posting.  I look forward to sharing some thoughts.

V/R

Rick


----------



## Askari7 (May 5, 2006)

I look forward to more exchange of ideas with you. "Askari" in ancient Ethiopian means soldier. it is good to have met you.


----------



## Askari7 (May 5, 2006)

I love this site, you group of fine warriors, and masters, have given me
an entire universe of knowledge and wisdom to draw from.

Knowledge and wisdom without understanding are vanity.
"The Bible"


----------



## kelly keltner (May 5, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Cyber Ninja (May 24, 2006)

Welcome...what style do you train in in Miami?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 25, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Askari!


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 27, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy! :asian:


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 27, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## bluemtn (May 27, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------

